# Australian Shepherd Breeders



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

For the past two years I have been researching dog breeds and trying to pick the right one for me. About 8 months ago I decided on an Australian Shepherd. Since then I have been searching for breeders near me. Only problem is I'm pretty picky! My main concern of course is yearly genetic testing. It's unbelievably hard to find a reputable breeder around here! Price isn't important to me and I'll travel as far as I need to for a perfect puppy. I live in Memphis, TN.

These are the breeders I've narrowed the list down to:

1. Quality Aussies - This breeder seems almost too perfect. Does all health testing, feeds raw, believes in limited vaccinations, good bloodlines, good price, etc. Only problem is the distance, but it's do-able. Located in Auburn, IN.

2. Eclipse Australian Shepherds - They have a litter due at the end of February. All dogs are tested annually, champion bloodlines and not too expensive. Located in Central Alabama.

3. Paramount Aussies

4. Dabb's Creek Aussies - Although it doesn't say on their website, all their dogs are OFA'd and CERF'd annually. They seem very nice too.

5. Allegro Aussies - Located near Springville, Alabama


What do you all think? I'm sure most of you have picked out a puppy from a breeder before so I'm looking for any advice you can give me! Also, any breeder suggestions would be wonderful. I'm looking to get the puppy late Spring/early summer if possible. The most important things to me are health and temperament. Thanks everyone!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

happygirlx3 said:


> For the past two years I have been researching dog breeds and trying to pick the right one for me. About 8 months ago I decided on an Australian Shepherd. Since then I have been searching for breeders near me. Only problem is I'm pretty picky! My main concern of course is yearly genetic testing. It's unbelievably hard to find a reputable breeder around here! Price isn't important to me and I'll travel as far as I need to for a perfect puppy. I live in Memphis, TN.
> 
> These are the breeders I've narrowed the list down to:
> 
> ...


In my opinion, I'd say go with the first breeder! They seem great and you seem very pleased with them so I would go the distance if I were you. Heck I'm from Canada and I'm willing to drive to Washington for a collie pup because the breeder (Liz LOL) practices everything I'm looking for (raw fed, no vaccines, etc). If it means going the distance for the perfect pup, I vote yes!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you want a conformation aussie, or more of a working type? There is also Pincie creek aussies in Dothan Alabama as well, but theirs are the working ranch dogs. I would like our next one to come from either there, or Eclipse. But that will be a while.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I always recommend anyone looking into buying a puppy from a breeder to read The Wrong Puppy News & Information. I would definitely ask naturalfeddogs more about Eclipse...always great to deal with a referred breeder.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Eclipse has beautiful dogs and do all the necesary testing, but I always double think about them, because they are incredibly anti raw, and push Purina. I have never called and talked to them, and not sure I ever will. But, if you are looking for a show dog breeder for that show look, they may be a contender for you.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Do you want a conformation aussie, or more of a working type? There is also Pincie creek aussies in Dothan Alabama as well, but theirs are the working ranch dogs. I would like our next one to come from either there, or Eclipse. But that will be a while.


Ohh Dothan? I need to check into them!

Have you heard of a breeder in GA... Mossy Creek or something? I don't think they health test but they do feed raw. I don't remember much about their site but I met a pup from them.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Ohh Dothan? I need to check into them!
> 
> Have you heard of a breeder in GA... Mossy Creek or something? I don't think they health test but they do feed raw. I don't remember much about their site but I met a pup from them.


Yep, they are in Dothan, right there by you! LOL! I think their website is pinciecreekaussies.com.

I have heard of Mossy Creek. I believe they are in North Georgia. I havn't really looked at their website, but I will consider them when the time comes for the next "fluffkin"


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you phone interview them? Can you visit them? Referances? Are there any past puppies close to youthat you can meet of the breeders your intrested in> (this is also under referances I guess) 

Cna you compare their contracts? Are any of their past litters also health tested that you can referance? 

My deciding factor if everything was the same or comparable would be tjhe limited vaccines and raw diet. That would since me to go with them.

IDK- good luck!


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the advice! I checked out all the breeders and ended up going with a completely different breed. :redface:

Sorry it took so long to update this thread, but I've been e-mailing and calling different breeders all week. One of the breeders I spoke to was extremely friendly and wanted to make sure I found the right dog for me. She asked why I wanted an Australian Shepherd. I want a medium-drive companion dog that is extremely intelligent and I can compete in agility and obedience (we have a huge facility here). I chose Aussies because they are beautiful dogs and can do everything I want, however I don't like the docked tails and they are a tad large. The breeder referred me to a friend who bred Border Collies only 2 1/2 hours away! I lost my 16 year old Border Collie last fall and did not even think about getting another one! I don't know why it didn't cross my mind before. 

One reason I was hesitant about most of the Aussie breeders, particularly Eclipse, was that they bred for conformation showing and had "pretty" dogs without a real job that the breed was designed for. Because Aussies and Collies were bred for herding, I wanted to support a breeder who bred her dogs for the purpose of the breed. The breeder I decided to go with has a 120+ acre farm with sheep and other large animals. Her dogs are raised in many different environments and the parents not only compete in conformation but also agility, rally, obedience, and herding. I'd much rather have a dog that has a background in "working" jobs rather than just conformation. I am fully prepared for the work it will take in keeping this type of dog from becoming bored and destructive. This puppy hasn't even been conceived yet and I already have huge plans! Although she does not feed her dogs raw, she is open to it and doesn't mind me feeding it. Because I live close and I'm the only one on the waiting list to not mind a male puppy, I will most likely have the pick of the litter which is awesome! She also wants me to wait at least 2 years to neuter so the hips, elbows, eyes, etc can be tested. I'm pretty excited!

The breeder is in Florence, Alabama. Here is her website Jule Too if anyone is interested. The female hasn't gone into heat yet, so she's looking at a May litter which is perfect. I'm trying to keep in contact with a few of the Aussie breeders just in case the breeding doesn't take or if anyone knows of a good Border Collie breeder that'd be great.

Thanks again for all the advice! I checked out Mossy Creek Aussies and they do health test. I actually really like them a lot and are on my backup list. :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I dont mean to be rude at all...but be VERY careful with AKC bred Border Collies. 
I LOVE me some good ABCA and UKC bred BCs(obviously!LOL) But.....well there was a division of the "parent" clubs for a reason when one wanted to get the breed into the AKC and the other didnt. (Same reasons I dont care for Aussies...)

I know of a couple breeders in your neck of the woods that I would be happy to suggest to you. 
(They are people I know from my connections of where I got Keeva and Rhett.)


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I dont mean to be rude at all...but be VERY careful with AKC bred Border Collies.
> I LOVE me some good ABCA and UKC bred BCs(obviously!LOL) But.....well there was a division of the "parent" clubs for a reason when one wanted to get the breed into the AKC and the other didnt. (Same reasons I dont care for Aussies...)
> 
> I know of a couple breeders in your neck of the woods that I would be happy to suggest to you.
> (They are people I know from my connections of where I got Keeva and Rhett.)



Thanks for the tip! I know what you mean and I would like to stay away from AKC bred Border Collies if possible. I wasn't sure how to check if a breeder was part of the ABCA or not. What are some things I should ask this breeder I'm currently looking at about her dogs if she is only part of the AKC?

I'm definitely open to breeder suggestions, especially since you all have much more experience than I do! I would love to get a puppy from someone who has experience with the breeder and has a healthy dog. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

happygirlx3 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I know what you mean and I would like to stay away from AKC bred Border Collies if possible. I wasn't sure how to check if a breeder was part of the ABCA or not. What are some things I should ask this breeder I'm currently looking at about her dogs if she is only part of the AKC?
> 
> I'm definitely open to breeder suggestions, especially since you all have much more experience than I do! I would love to get a puppy from someone who has experience with the breeder and has a healthy dog. Thanks!


I have a couple friends who's dogs are duel registered with the AKC(as well as ABCA)....but I personally wouldnt take an AKC only BC if you paid me!

I can pretty much tell you just by looking at them that her dogs are AKC Border Collies, for one thing once a dog gets even one point in AKC conformation then they loose their ABCA registration. 

My friend who got me back into Border Collies and owns 2 of Rhett's full(older) sisters and one of Keeva's litter mates has a male from a breeder in Kentucky(I LOVE her stock)...let me PM you with some contact info of a couple breeders I know out in your area!:thumb:


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you SO much! I really appreciate the help. I'm so glad I decided to post here and get y'all's opinions. Might have saved me from a bad decision!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Abi's border collies are lovely. Having had them in my home for a little bit they are very well mannered (I am sure Abi's good training has something to do with it) calm and easily adaptable to change, they got along great with all my dogs big and small and did very well with all family members. If I ever went to Border collies I would definately look into these lines. They are manageable and yet love to work. Best of both world's with no BC nutiness and obsessiveness also they are not in the least bit mouthy!


----------

